# 10l of cat litter is how much in kg?



## miarojao

hi!


i've only bought cat litter in kg, i know a 14kg bag lasts me two months, i am now ordering tigerino ecoverde, and i am just wondering how much is 10l and how long will it last? i don't want to have to order again for some time, so maybe 10l won't cover at least two months..


----------



## buffie

Its a bit late to give a sensible answer,but (KG) is weight and (Ltr) is volume so difficult to compare.


----------



## anotheruser

However the general rule of the thumb is about the same when it comes to some types of cat litter.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Conversion tables tend to put both kg & litres to be the same. So 1kg = 1l.


----------



## spid

Not necessarily true - 1 kg of feathers would take up way more space than 1 kg of bricks! It depends on the litter and how dense it is and how big the bits in it are I'm afraid.


----------



## MoggyBaby

spid said:


> Not necessarily true - 1 kg of feathers would take up way more space than 1 kg of bricks! It depends on the litter and how dense it is and how big the bits in it are I'm afraid.


That's what I thought when I was trying to find out but the conversion tables were all giving the same info....


----------



## buffie

MoggyBaby said:


> That's what I thought when I was trying to find out but the conversion tables were all giving the same info....


Copied this from Yahoo Answers site...........

* First of all, as Kg is a mass measurement and a litre is a volume there can be no straight conversion factor as various materials have differing densities.

You would need to know the Specific Density of the material. The SG is a ratio (usually expressed as decimal) which compares the density of any material with that of water. Water is given the SG of 1.00 so that a piece of lead would have an SG of greater than 1.00 and most woods an SG of less than 1.00

One constant is that of liquid water where 1Kg = 1Ltr so if that's your problem, then it is a straight 1:1 conversion.. *


----------



## miarojao

i had already googled it and come to the conclusion that there wouldn't be a straight answer to my question lol

but from y'alls experience though, i think most of the users here use nature gold and oko and such litters, how long would you reckon a 10liter bag would last for just one cat?


i am ordering the next couple of weeks eheh


----------



## buffie

A 10ltr bag of Oko plus would last me approx 6 weeks,maybe slighly longer but usually I find it is quite dusty by that time,so chuck it out and use fresh.


----------



## rachiepoo

got this from a seller of cat litter on a famous site: 7.6L bag weighing 3.4KG/7.5lb which lasts approximately 60 days.


----------

